
Ask HN: What is your personal opinion about GitHub stars? - sidi
Starring a Github repository has some interesting connotations attached with it. Github uses it for ranking repository popularity while stating it&#x27;s use a form of bookmarking.<p>I personally feel that starring is one of the most underutilized features. How do you interact with a project once you star it? Do you revisit them often? Does a project&#x27;s # stars signal reliability &#x2F; adoption &#x2F; hotness?
======
fridaa
Stars certainly influence how people perceive a repo. If there are no stars,
then I'm less likely to look at it. The problem is that it's also a catch-22.
If you have a lot of stars, more people look, and more people star. It's self
fulfilling, definitely not a perfect system.

~~~
_RPM
I think that would be a network effect.

------
zackboe
I use Astral to filter/search through my starred repos

[http://astralapp.com/](http://astralapp.com/)

------
chris_7
"Why would I do that instead of just using a browser bookmark?", I guess?
Bookmarks are effectively anonymous, which I like.

